# Which Hybrid



## q6o0 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a new bike. I decided on a few bikes, but unfortunately I live in a small town and the local bike shops don't carry those models and only bring them in when they are ordered. I was wondering if anyone might have driven one or more of these and can give me their opinion on them. Here are the the different bikes I'm looking at:

1) Specialized Crosstrail Elite or Crosstrail Sport
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34059
2) Norco VFR Cross
http://www.norco.com/bikes/city_and_path/urban_commuting/vfr_cross.php
3) Kona Dew FS
http://www.konaworld.com/09_dewfs_c.cfm

Any other recommendations would be welcome too.

Thanks!


----------



## CommuterDawg (May 15, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Kona bikes and even owned a Dew Deluxe for bit (I also own a Kona Dawg Deluxe FS Mountain bike-my main 2 wheeled ride) but I would really recommend the Jamis Coda Comp....

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08codacomp.html

It's a hybrid but its more like a sport/touring bike with a flat handlebar..... What I mean by that is it is lively, fast and responsive for a hybrid. It is also from a company that still makes decently priced production steel bikes. Not many of them around anymore, although they do seem to be making a comeback. I use mine specifically for commuting and find that it fits the bill just right.


CD


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I am not too familiar with those bikes, but they look solid enough.
Are you totally set on needing a suspension fork? For a lot of lower end bikes, they really just add weight and not too much comfort. 

The two bikes most popular at the shop I work at in the summer are the Bianchi Cortina and KHS Urban Xpress. The Cortina has a more upright riding position, and this year switched to an aluminum frame over the steel frame that served them well when the bike was called the Avenue. The KHS is still fully a hybrid, just doesn't have the exaggerated upright positioning of the Bianchi. Both retail for around $350. I know Bianchi has a few more hybrids as you run up the price line, each gaining in a bit of componentry. 

That Jamis looks nice, is steel-framed, so that takes up a lot of vibration. I think riding sans-shock fork makes you pay a little more attention to what is ahead of you. and you can still jump up curbs and the like, so long as you lift the front wheel.


----------



## shimano4 (Aug 21, 2008)

lwkwafi said:


> I am not too familiar with those bikes, but they look solid enough.
> Are you totally set on needing a suspension fork? For a lot of lower end bikes, they really just add weight and not too much comfort.
> 
> The two bikes most popular at the shop I work at in the summer are the Bianchi Cortina and KHS Urban Xpress. The Cortina has a more upright riding position, and this year switched to an aluminum frame over the steel frame that served them well when the bike was called the Avenue. The KHS is still fully a hybrid, just doesn't have the exaggerated upright positioning of the Bianchi. Both retail for around $350. I know Bianchi has a few more hybrids as you run up the price line, each gaining in a bit of componentry.
> ...


Then get a good quality Hybrid. I recommend Scott sportster. Front suspension fork is good for commuting. Especially u take shortcut like pavement or light trail to yr work place. It is definitely more comfortable than rigid fork. Usually those hybrid fork is not as heavy as MTB one as hybrid do not require big jump. Therefore they are design for up kerb and uneven roads which is more than enough for commuting.

I am using hybrid with suspension, it doesn't take up too much weight while gives u enough confidence and comfort to tackle uneven road and roll fast!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

q6o0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a new bike. I decided on a few bikes, but unfortunately I live in a small town and the local bike shops don't carry those models and only bring them in when they are ordered. I was wondering if anyone might have driven one or more of these and can give me their opinion on them. Here are the the different bikes I'm looking at:
> 
> ...


Yer kinda getting the worst of all worlds with those bikes- on the road, that suspension fork will be nothing but energy-sapping deadweight, and on the trail, you don't have enough clearance for decent tires.

I'd suggest one of these-

http://www.surlybikes.com/crosscheck_comp.html

it's beefy enough to take some serious abuse, it's light enough, it'll fit 45s and it's got mounts for fenders, racks and just about anything else you could want for commuting/light touring/just riding around... 

If yer really set on a hybrid, take a look at the trek fx 7.5

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/bike_path/fx/75fx/

or if yer looking for a commuter, take a look at the Fisher simple city-

http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/model/simple-city-8M

just a thought.


----------



## edmrider (Oct 13, 2005)

I have 1300km on a Dew Deluxe (2007) and have enjoyed it - I use it primarily to pull my kids trailer (which has 900km on it), and have only changed two things to make it much more useful:

700x35c Schwalbe Land Cruiser Tires
Misfit FuBar handlebars

Nice bike to roll around on, and not worry about getting it pinched like my road and mtb's.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

Probably not the first name you think of when you talk about hybrids, but I purchased a Mongoose Crossway 450 several months ago for purposes of commuting and fitness rides, and I couldn't be happier. The fact that it has a fork hasn't slowed me down at all, in complete lockout mode I can keep up with most anybody except the serious roadies.

Not as expensive as some of the other bikes mentioned, and you get a lot of bang for the buck with this bike. A solid component set and fun bike to ride.

Check it out:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25454&subcategory_ID=3060


----------



## shimano4 (Aug 21, 2008)

AWRider said:


> Probably not the first name you think of when you talk about hybrids, but I purchased a Mongoose Crossway 450 several months ago for purposes of commuting and fitness rides, and I couldn't be happier. The fact that it has a fork hasn't slowed me down at all, in complete lockout mode I can keep up with most anybody except the serious roadies.
> 
> Not as expensive as some of the other bikes mentioned, and you get a lot of bang for the buck with this bike. A solid component set and fun bike to ride.
> 
> ...


I seriously agree with u. But for me, will prefer a V-brake one.


----------



## Michaelrg (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kona PHD?*

I have been looking at bikes for riding around Toronto (pretty flat, a few inclines and lots of trails and pot holes). I have a road bike (not practical for short rides) and a Dutch cruiser (looks pretty,but very heavy). I have been considering the Kona PHD and keep looking at the Steel Wool fixed gear bike. What are your thoughts on a fixed gear machine? I notice that 50-60% of the couriers are riding them. How are they on hills?
PHD http://www.konaworld.com/08_phd_w.htm
Steel Wool http://steelwoolbicycles.ca/bikes/sweetcitylimited.php
Also if anyone has the winning lottery numbers or knows the meaning of life please PM me.
LOL!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

What about the Dew Drop?


----------



## Michaelrg (Jul 9, 2008)

It looks heavy. I am going out to look at some bikes and will add it to my list. Thank you.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I live in Toronto and I test rode the PhD., thinking this was the bike I was going to buy. But when I rode it, it just didn't have a great feel for me. I know bike feel is different for each person but for me I think it was the worst bike I have ever test ridden. There was something about the front end that made the bike handle very poorly, so I scratched that idea and test rode a few other bikes. I rode the Trek Portland which I liked, the Lemond Propad which was so so, Kona Jake the Snake, hated it (cross bikes are just not for me). I decided against the Portland because I really didn't need gears but if I ever decided to use gears again this would be the bike I would buy for commuting. 

When my decidsion took me to single speed/fixed I looked at the Steelwools but an eccentric bottom bracket seemed overkill for a road bike but I think they have a great looking bike for the money. I test rode the Jamis Sputnik which was a nice bike but didn't come with any brakes which I could have added but you would have to use zip ties for the rear brake housing which looks ugly. I test rode a Lemond Filmore, which I also liked but the shop didn't have my size as it was exactly one year ago so there was limited stock. I looked at the Langster and Capo but I already have an aluminum singles speed and thought steel was a better choice for me. In the end I bought a Kona Paddy Wagon which I upgraded heavily. Though in hind sight I should have looked at the Masi selection as they have a great slew of bikes like the Speciale Commuter.

I like having single speeds for around town because the reality is, there are very few hills in Toronto that merit any thing beside one gear. I live four kilometers from work but take a 20 kilometer route to work just for fun and I do this twice a day. My rain/winter bike is a single speed and I just purchased a frame to convert to my third single speed. I know fixed/single speeds aren't for everyone but for me in Toronto it is all I need. Good luck on what ever you decide to buy.


----------

